# Inline Frames - Festsetzen



## mastersin (28. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Ich wollte fragen ob mir einer von euch sagen kann mit welchem HTML-Code man InlineFrames festsetzen kann?

Also ich mein das so wenn man das Browser Fenster Kleiner macht, und der Inline Frame dann nicht sein Größe verliert bzw. dass sich die InlineFRames dann nicht nach unten packt / legt..

Es ist schwer zu erklähren aber vieleicht versteht einer was ich meine!

mfG mastersin


----------



## Fabian H (28. Januar 2004)

```
<iframe style="width:400px;height:400px;" frameborder="0" src="xyz.html"></iframe>
```
So?


----------



## mastersin (28. Januar 2004)

Ne aslo bei mir geht das nicht Sorry - 

Also das ist mein Beispiel:


```
<html>
<head><title>24hgta.com | German Biggest GTA-Fanpage</title>
<link rel="" href="../exine.css" type="text/css">
<meta name="" content="">
</head>
<center>
<body style="background-color: #FF9900; margin: 15px" background="menue_tabelle/hinter.gif">
<iframe src="head.htm" name="index" width="900" height="167" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">
</iframe>
<p>
<iframe src="menue_left.htm" name="index" width="160" height="8000" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">
</iframe>
<iframe src="menue_innen.htm" name="index" width="560" height="8000" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">
</iframe>
<iframe src="menue_right.htm" name="index" width="160" height="8000" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">
</iframe>
</p>
</body>
</html></iframe>
```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie muss ich das jetzt so ändern das es sich nicht verschieben lässt?!

mfG mastersin


----------



## cadoc (29. Januar 2004)

Also ich würd das ganze in eine Tabelle packen.

z.b. so :

```
<html> 
<head><title>24hgta.com | German Biggest GTA-Fanpage</title> 
<link rel="" href="../exine.css" type="text/css"> 
<meta name="" content=""> 
</head> 
<body style="background-color: #FF9900; margin: 15px" background="menue_tabelle/hinter.gif"> 
<center>  
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="900">
<tr>
<td><iframe src="head.htm" name="index" width="900" height="167" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"> 
</iframe></td>
</tr>
</table>
<p> 
</p>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="880">
<tr>
<td><iframe src="menue_left.htm" name="index" width="160" height="8000" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"> 
</iframe></td>
<td><iframe src="menue_innen.htm" name="index" width="560" height="8000" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"> 
</iframe></td>
<td><iframe src="menue_right.htm" name="index" width="160" height="8000" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"> 
</iframe></td>
</tr>
</table>
</center>
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## mastersin (29. Januar 2004)

also, ja das wäre eine Super Möglichkeit aber da ich eine Homepage habe bei der ich öfters das Menüe ändere ist das mit der Tabelle nicht gut, trotzdem Danke


----------

